# ka24e engine mods



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

i have the 89 240 with the stock ka24e but besides the headers, intake, and exhaust, what other mods could i do to it that would be worth while? if u ne one can help... thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

new flywheel, fuel rail, new ecu, frontpipe,fuel computer, there r tons of options. check out online stores 4 things they sell, that will give u some ideas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

high there got a ? i just got a new ka24de in my 91 240 my mech said i couldnt put a turbo on do to the rings in it ,is this true or his he bs ing me becuase of the warranty thing but i also kept my old motor and thinking about rebuilding it just to see if i can do it the most ive done is work on older vw bugs and rc cars lol any ways cacn i can i ? (put a turbo on ) and if so what the exspected life span with it ? talk l8r girl friend calling 8)


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

ka sucks SR20dett the way to go but I go a ka totaly redone 250hp stock 4 sale


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *ka sucks SR20dett the way to go but I go a ka totaly redone 250hp stock 4 sale *



KA sucks!?!?!?!?!?! hmmmm if u wantd an sr20det and u didn't have the cash wut would u be driving while u save up hmmmm a KA... KA can make just as much power as the SR


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *KA sucks!?!?!?!?!?! hmmmm if u wantd an sr20det and u didn't have the cash wut would u be driving while u save up hmmmm a KA... KA can make just as much power as the SR *




*nods*


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

K how much psi can u push on a ka motor? exactly 7.5  and the Sr20 17 psi ohhh k ka does suck


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

I think the point was that for a lot less money you can get the same power on the KA motor w/ the right mods as you could on an SR. If you have unlimited budget, yah sure, go for it . But if your are like most ppl and are on a budget, or maybe you are bankrolling in the money, then you probably cant afford a straight SR swap. It has its tradeoffs, but the KA is more of a work in progress rather than a big lump of money spent.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

"The turbo he uses is something in the T04 area, but I don't know the exact specs (never really asked) and it's not that big! That dyno run when he netted 501whp was done at 24psi as I wasn't in the car while they were on the rollers. I've driven his car multiple times for errands, but I've never raced him. the car has wicked torque down low and pulls up to about 6200rpm"

that was a quote from a private message i had with boost_boy once

his friend drives a 240sx with a KA-T note that he said 24psi
NOT 7.5
NOTE that he says 501whp

ka does not suck... if it did it would be in a honda


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

thats bullshit on stock internal u can only 7psi look I work for a performance shop doing the sr20det or putting Rb26 on 240s I know a lot and u cant not push 24 psi on stock internal


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u never said stock internals now did u  
SR handle 13-15 safe boost on stock internals


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

all u have to do is upgraded the fuel system


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*nooo*

for working at a performance shop you dont know much about turbos ... the turbo on a sr20det only runs 13-15 PSI safely after that the TURBINE is out if its efficiency range and you risk blowing the turbo since the fan is to small to compress air more then 15psi...basically u need a bigger turbine fuel system wont help PSI considering forced indution is driven by intake and exhaust gasses anyhow thats just my two cents
p.s. fuel system upgrade will help at higher PSI yes but you cant argue that the turbo in an sr20det can run more then 15psi


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*nooo*

for working at a performance shop you dont know much about turbos ... the turbo on a sr20det only runs 13-15 PSI safely after that the TURBINE is out if its efficiency range and you risk blowing the turbo since the fan is to small to compress air more then 15psi...basically u need a bigger turbine fuel system wont help PSI considering forced indution is driven by intake and exhaust gasses anyhow thats just my two cents
p.s. fuel system upgrade will help at higher PSI yes but you cant argue that the turbo in an sr20det can run more then 15psi


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

ownt?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

They have hit more then 7 psi on a stock KA24de engine befor. and the KA dose not suck, its just more expensive to get power out of. for the money the SR20det is cheaper end of story. If you want 250 whp a low miles KA could get you there cheaper then a swap. but only by about 500 dollars. the SR would be cheaper if you wanted 250-400 whp, buy about 3k if not less then the KA to the same HP numbers. above that they both cost about the same either way. Looking back i wish i would have done a SR swap into my 240. as i have spent enough money to have a SR with mild upgrades, with just getting my engine good enough for Trubo. once i go turbo i will be able to run up to 350 whp on the size of trubo and injectors i am planing. i really dont want more then that, in truth i really wont run much more then 250 day to day.


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

Now, if you want to go with some heavy NA mods, I would reccomend pulling the DE head off a junked engine. Now, getting to the KA vs. SR debate, the KA is great to get decent power when on a budget. The KA is a strong engine, and its big displacement is a godsend for breathing. Too bad the stock setup can't be revved much higher than stock. 

The SR is probably the best for high power applications. Get a new MAF, intercooler, turbo, exhaust, computer, and intake and you will have 280 to 300 whp. Plus it can be revved much higher, runs smoother, and IMO has a better sound. 

But of course there will always be the KA fans and there will always be the SR fans.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*RB series*

Rb25det is also a very feasable swap for a 240sx being only slightly bigger then the ka24de and having turbo means it has naturally more hp then the sr... and can be taken up to 1k hp... but who really needs 1k hp?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i need 1khp =]

i'll be getting my RB25DET in a year, just gotta do a lil more research


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

I just got done putting a rb26 on a 240 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!VERY FAST


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*NIIIICE*

NIIIICEE!!!!!! RB26 must be awesome but does it throw off the weight balance? what problems did you encounter with the swap if any? any modifications to the engine bay or chassis? tranny change?could you post pics if you have them? thanx


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

we had to tune the suspension cause obviosly the engine is bigger,we did custom engine mounts and hell yea we got pics I went crazy taking pic from all angle hold getting a bonnerrr but yea they sold be on here by sunday


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey drift u from forth worth?
wut shop do u work at?
maybe i can come down and check ur place out
we can do business
and be friends


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

yea thats kewl Is Gothamracing.com thats the web if u call tell them to let u talk to chris tell him Jon send u I quit know Im going to start at projectsilvia yea I drift


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

grammar owns u bro


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u woulnd't happen to know cartunetexas would u? its a shop in forth worth too


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*hey*

Drifter J can you like me to the pics please? thnx


----------



## mellojoe (Mar 24, 2003)

And about the KA motor. The stock fuel system can only hold about 7psi. To get a solid 350rwhp out of the KA, you need very little.

Fuel management
larger Fuel injectors
new fuel pump
And a Turbo pushing about 15psi into the KA

Throw some guages in to tune it and you have a solid 300 to 350rwhp, reliable.

The sr20det swap is so popular, not because it can handle more boost than the KA, but because it is a higher revving motor. It redlines upwards of 7500rpm whereas the KA redlines "only" at 6500rpm. The young tuner crowd, especially those that are fond of the "JDM" scene, love the rev-happy SR motor.

Both are stout engines and can push nice numbers.

Yes, the weak part of the KA is the ringlands. But the SR has its weak points too. The stock SR can only make upwards of 300 to 350whp before it needs to be torn down and built up, as well.

It all depends on what you like: the torque monster KA or the rev-happy SR.


----------

